

Rolling out the Redcarpet - abraham
https://github.com/blog/832-rolling-out-the-redcarpet

======
pufuwozu
The author of libupskirt on GitHub's fork (Redcarpet):

 _I'm not sure why they forked libupskirt rather than use a vanilla version,
however the fact is that they took it over and heavily pushed it in a
direction that is opposite to the very core of its design.

I did and will do my best to get as much as possible from this fork into my
repositories, however there a deep philosophical and design differences that
unfortunately make their changes quite independent from mine._

He then makes a comment on each change:

[http://fossil.instinctive.eu/libupskirt/wiki?name=redcarpet-...](http://fossil.instinctive.eu/libupskirt/wiki?name=redcarpet-
reviews)

Interesting read.

~~~
holman
Very interesting read. We'll be happy to have our changes pulled into
libupskirt proper (and vice versa!)

    
    
      > He then makes a comment on each change
    

s/he/she :)

~~~
pufuwozu
Damn, the one time I don't use "he/she" or "they". Thanks.

Sorry to the author.

------
samstokes
Wow, this (mentioned as an afterthought in this blog post) is nice:

 _syntax highlighted code blocks in GitHub Flavored Markdown_

    
    
        ``` ruby
        require 'redcarpet'
        markdown = Redcarpet.new("Hello World!")
        puts markdown.to_html
        ```

------
Groxx
List of languages it supports (found in the Wiki editing screens):
<http://pygments.org/docs/lexers/>

